# Caterpillars for a snack?



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

Soo its almost literally raining these pretty colored caterpillars here in Bethune Saskatchewan and im wondering if i could round up a few and feed em to my baby.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Those are tent catipillars and most birds etc won't even eat them. The problem with wild caught insects is you don't know what chemicals they've come into contact with. Many people spray insecticides to get rid of them and those may have come into contact with the spray which could make them toxic to your hedgehog. Wild caught insects should never be fed to hedgehogs for these reasons.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

In general, I would avoid wild caught insects. Not because it's not a good snack in and of itself, but because you can't control the quality of what you're feeding. It could have parasites or pesticides on or in it. There really wouldn't be any way to know for sure if they are safe. While this is a necessary risk for wild animals, it may not be worth the potential consequences for a pet.


----------

